# Weichmacher in meiner Maus?



## Alterac (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,


heute ist leider meine MX518 kaputt gegangen und ich brauchte eine neue Maus,
mein Vater gab mir die Hamma uRage. http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00062889-...QJ68/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325176346&sr=8-1
Daraufhin meinte mein Vater aber, dass meine Hände etwas nach Weichmacher stinken
und so soll ich die tolle Maus gegen eine andere tauschen, ist das nun bedenklich 
bezüglich der Weichmacher oder kann ich sie weiter benutzen, bin auch erst 14 Jahre alt,
und sind diese Stoffe dann noch gefährlicher?


Mfg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du nicht weißt, welche Chemikalien das genau sind (was du i.d.R. nicht tust) und sie komisch reicht, dann würde ich sie nicht weiter verwenden.
Kannst du sie noch umtauschen?


----------



## Alterac (29. Dezember 2011)

Nein sie ist schon etwas älter (6 Monate)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist noch Garantie oder ähnliches drauf?
Ich würde einfach mal anrufen und sagen, dass die Maus nach 6 Monaten noch nach Weichmachern stinkt und nachfragen, ob das so gehört!
Die Antwort würde ich gerne wissen!


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. Dezember 2011)

Du hast auf die Maus
2 Jahre Gewährleistung, keine Garantie (gesetzliche Regelung) 

Frage hier nach =

hama.de |


----------



## Exception (29. Dezember 2011)

Gesund sind die Weichmacher gewiss nicht. Ich habe in meinem Heimkinozimmer ein Verlängerungskabel aus dem Baumarkt verlegt, welches anfangs auch extrem nach Weichmacher gerochen hat. Das war so übel daß es zu Kopfschmerzen führte.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn solche "gummieren" Teile stark nach Chemie (Weichmachern) riechen, dann sollte man insbesondere bei einer Maus darauf verzichten sie zu benutzen, da du die Maus in der Hand hältst und so das Risiko hoch ist, das du Chemiekalien aufnimmst. 
Die Wirkungen von Weichmachern ist generell noch nicht bekannt, jedoch sind einige sicherlich nicht gesundheitsfördernd.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich wäre der erste Ansprechpartner Daddy selbst - der ist der derjenige, der sie angeschleppt hat.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2011)

Die Wirkung ist schon bekannt:

Kunststoff: Weichmacher treibt Sexualhormone an - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft Hast Du schon eine Veränderung bemerkt? 

Im Ernst, ich würde die nicht unbedingt weiterverwenden.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Dezember 2011)

Die uRage ist halt eine billige China OEM Maus. Klar. So gut wie jede Maus wird heute in China hergestellt. Aber es kommt immer auf die Qualität der Materialien an die verwendet werden. Bei der uRage werden die nicht gerade hochwertiges Material verwenden.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Wirkung ist schon bekannt:



Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Nebenwirkungen, die man besser nicht wissen sollte. 

In der heutigen Zeit werden viele Weichmacher verwendet, jedoch ist es schon ein Unterschied ob sie zB in einem PC-Gehäuse verarbeitet sind oder in einer Maus die man in der Hand hält.

Leider werden eben giftige Chemiekalien verwendet, bestimmt auch weil sie billiger in der Herstellung sind.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Dezember 2011)

In *jedem* Kunststoff sind Weichmacher! Wenn man die aber wirklich schon riecht...
Manchmal frage ich mich was mit so einigen Leuten nicht stimmt. Papi gibt Dir eine Maus um Dir dann zu sagen das Deine Hände jetzt aber nach Weichmacher stinken.
Große Leistung Papi ganz große Leistung.


----------



## Alterac (29. Dezember 2011)

Naja dann muss ich wohl oder übel auf den Rat meines Vaters hören und eine stinknormale Maus nehmen, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## eskalation (30. Dezember 2011)

Oder Papi losschicken und er soll dir gefälligst eine neue kaufen.


----------



## Exception (30. Dezember 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Nebenwirkungen, die man besser nicht wissen sollte.


 
Jap: Polycyclische aromatische Kohlenwasserstoffe


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Dezember 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> jedoch ist es schon ein Unterschied ob sie zB in einem PC-Gehäuse verarbeitet sind


 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das im PC Gehäuse unter umständen nicht noch schlimmer ist. Die Hardware erzeugt ja wärme wo das Zeug dann noch schneller ausdünstet und wenn dann noch die Lüfter das im Raum verteilen...


----------



## ph1driver (30. Dezember 2011)

Hatte die uRage selber, und bei meiner hat da garnichts nach Weichmachern gerochen.

edit: Wäre noch interessant zu Wissen, um welche uRage es sich handelt. Die normale http://www.hama.de/portal/picType*abb/action*2599/articleId*28420883?picURL=%2Fbilder%2F00062%2Fabb%2F00062888abb.jpg oder die evo http://www.hama.de/portal/picType*abb/action*2599/articleId*28420884?picURL=%2Fbilder%2F00062%2Fabb%2F00062889abb.jpg?


----------



## Own3r (30. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das im PC Gehäuse unter umständen nicht noch schlimmer ist. Die Hardware erzeugt ja wärme wo das Zeug dann noch schneller ausdünstet und wenn dann noch die Lüfter das im Raum verteilen...



Klar, das ist natürlich auch schlecht, aber wenn man eine Maus in der Hand hält nimmt man mehr auf. Beides schlimm, aber leider nicht zu umgehen, wenn man einen PC haben will.


----------



## Alterac (30. Dezember 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Hatte die uRage selber, und bei meiner hat da garnichts nach Weichmachern gerochen.
> 
> 
> Es ist die zweite.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Dezember 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Klar, das ist natürlich auch schlecht, aber wenn man eine Maus in der Hand hält nimmt man mehr auf. Beides schlimm, aber leider nicht zu umgehen, wenn man einen PC haben will.


 

Na ich weiß nicht. Wenn man sich den Mist in die Lunge zieht, dann denke ich mal das man das schneller aufnimmt als über die Haut.


----------



## L.B. (30. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn es auf Dauer bestimmt nicht gesund ist, werden die paar Weichmacher schon niemanden umbringen. Aber sieh es doch als gutes Argument für eine neue (bessere) Maus.


----------



## Exception (31. Dezember 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht. Wenn man sich den Mist in die Lunge zieht, dann denke ich mal das man das schneller aufnimmt als über die Haut.


 
Nicht ganz, über die Haut nimmt man es schneller auf, weil die Weichmacher durch das Hautfett gelöst werden.


----------



## fire2002de (31. Dezember 2011)

da die mx 518 eine Top Maus is kauf dir einfach wieder eine ^^ 

gibt immer noch im Angebot für 18€ habe selber noch eine Reserve im Schrank :> 

dann haste auch keine Probleme mit deiner Weichmachermaus  

mfg


----------



## Exception (31. Dezember 2011)

Wo gibts die MX 518 für 18.-€? Laut Geizhals ab 25.-€ und bei halbwegs seriösen Händlern ab 35.-€.


----------

